# No-Restriction camping site



## moonwalkguy (Jun 14, 2017)

Hello,

We have a group of 7 guys, most of them recently moved into MI planning for first camping trip here. Mainly looking for a no/less restriction place where alcohol is allowed and can have some moderately loud chitchat camp fire time till late night. Per my understanding most of the MI camping grounds are family friendly with noise restrictions. Never want to disturb any of our neighbor campers . Really appreciate if you fellow mates can guide us to a few of those.

Cheers and have a great time there.

MoonwalkGuy


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

So, we stayed at Cool water campground on the pine River for my bachelor party. They do technically have a quiet time, but I can tell you it was not super quiet, and in my experience most everyone at the campground was there to have a good time. They probably won't let you blast music really loud once it gets late, but I can tell you we were certainly not very quiet and no one ever said anything to us. We did see a group get very belligerent and they did say something to them. But we were no tame group and it was a bachelor party so no shortage of shenanigans


----------



## moonwalkguy (Jun 14, 2017)

Thats awesome, SWMbruiser.!! thanks.

We are not into cranking up volume and headbanging , but yes loud conversations and debates are expected.. I will check out the place. any other locations in mind? or anyone else have any other places in mind?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Here you go. 
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10365_10883-31303--,00.html

If that is to rustic, rent a cabin at Cheboygan State Park.


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

SWMbruiser said:


> So, we stayed at Cool water campground on the pine River for my bachelor party. They do technically have a quiet time, but I can tell you it was not super quiet, and in my experience most everyone at the campground was there to have a good time. They probably won't let you blast music really loud once it gets late, but I can tell you we were certainly not very quiet and no one ever said anything to us. We did see a group get very belligerent and they did say something to them. But we were no tame group and it was a bachelor party so no shortage of shenanigans


You forgot to suggest bringing an extra pair of shoes to launch into that one big tree!


----------



## moonwalkguy (Jun 14, 2017)

SWMbruiser said:


> So, we stayed at Cool water campground on the pine River for my bachelor party. They do technically have a quiet time, but I can tell you it was not super quiet, and in my experience most everyone at the campground was there to have a good time. They probably won't let you blast music really loud once it gets late, but I can tell you we were certainly not very quiet and no one ever said anything to us. We did see a group get very belligerent and they did say something to them. But we were no tame group and it was a bachelor party so no shortage of shenanigans


In fact, we just checked with the management and they said, we need to sign and send them the rules sheet which clearly says lesser noise after 10PM and silent time after midnight. So does that mean anything?




Thanks


----------



## moonwalkguy (Jun 14, 2017)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Here you go.
> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10365_10883-31303--,00.html
> 
> If that is to rustic, rent a cabin at Cheboygan State Park.


Thanks man. I will check this out too.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

moonwalkguy said:


> Thanks man. I will check this out too.


http://www.michigandnr.com/parksandtrails/Details.aspx?id=111&type=SPCG


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

moonwalkguy said:


> In fact, we just checked with the management and they said, we need to sign and send them the rules sheet which clearly says lesser noise after 10PM and silent time after midnight. So does that mean anything?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know. Don't work there. Can just tell you our experience. Maybe they have gotten more strict, maybe they want you to call their bluff. If you are that worried about it, I would go the rustic route. Doubt you will find a campground that advertises no quiet times, party at will.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Rent the River Group Area at Henning Park in Newaygo. That area is removed from the rest of the CG.

We've done some late night partying down there!

http://countyofnewaygo.com/Resources/ParksAndRecreation/Henning Park.pdf


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

SWMbruiser said:


> Don't know. Don't work there. Can just tell you our experience. Maybe they have gotten more strict, maybe they want you to call their bluff. If you are that worried about it, I would go the rustic route. Doubt you will find a campground that advertises no quiet times, party at will.


 More than anything it probably depends on who is at the campsite next to you. You may be drunk loud and obnoxious, but if it's a family with kids 30 yds away they may not be so ignorant as compared to having a bachelor party next door.


----------



## moonwalkguy (Jun 14, 2017)

SWMbruiser said:


> More than anything it probably depends on who is at the campsite next to you. You may be drunk loud and obnoxious, but if it's a family with kids 30 yds away they may not be so ignorant as compared to having a bachelor party next door.


Got it, my friend..Well, its just that most of the guys are rookies in camping and never know what to expect and what not in the places. JUst thought its good to have some idea before we start. I was just wondering that were you guys sign such a rule sheet when you went there... Another option I got as below. Anyone been there before.?

http://www.riflerivercampground.com/


----------



## moonwalkguy (Jun 14, 2017)

Shoeman said:


> Rent the River Group Area at Henning Park in Newaygo. That area is removed from the rest of the CG.
> 
> We've done some late night partying down there!
> 
> http://countyofnewaygo.com/Resources/ParksAndRecreation/Henning Park.pdf


Awesome.. this place looks like a contender as well...thanks. will check out..!!


----------



## Karen Palmer (Aug 18, 2017)

SWMbruiser said:


> So, we stayed at Cool water campground on the pine River for my bachelor party. They do technically have a quiet time, but I can tell you it was not super quiet, and in my experience most everyone at the campground was there to have a good time. They probably won't let you blast music really loud once it gets late, but I can tell you we were certainly not very quiet and no one ever said anything to us. We did see a group get very belligerent and they did say something to them. But we were no tame group and it was a bachelor party so no shortage of shenanigans


 Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Big bend in standish. Right on the river, owner is awesome, got a Dirt bike track and is right on the river. The only rule I know of is if u beat on your old lady u will get your ass kicked and then then out!


----------

